# ENFP with divergent tendencies... does that imply a mask/ subtype?



## Neka_Chan (May 10, 2015)

I've been trying to scour the blog posts here and the Interwebs at large but I just can't find direct enough information so I would like to ask the community directly.

I'm an ENFP however I am not confident in some aspects of the qualities we are supposed to have - such as being adept at navigating people's emotional states, based on our intuition. For ex, I definitely don't feel confident or comfortable putting into words my impression of a person. 
It's been weighing on my mind that I get very into minutia sometimes, like making an email/document look aesthetically pleasing with lists & spacing, etc. Many sources emphasize how ENFPs are not into such "boring" & "trivial" things but I really like that kind of order - not just when I'm doing it either, but when I'm reading something someone else wrote, I want it to follow a certain structure because that's more easily digestible to me. 

I have identified with having a subtype of ENTP mostly but I'm also currently exploring the potential subtypes of ENFJ and ESFJ. but who knows, maybe I have one completely different from the ones I listed. maybe I have no subtype? 

I understand that these are simply personality skeletons and people's individuality give it all flavor. However, I'm not sure if I'm totally outside the skeleton in some aspects..

If anyone's got some insight, please share :3


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Putting thoughts and gut instincts into precise words is a Ti trait, and it's something that IEEs (ENFps), such as us, are usually somewhat self-conscious about, because Introverted Logic is our weakest point; the thing we can't ever seem to grasp despite spending way too much time thinking about it. I think, at least with me, the most noticeable way it comes through is a tendency to reread and rewrite everything that I put onto paper.

EDIT: Damn it, edit'd already!


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

As an ENFP, I delight in my divergent tendencies! I think it's a trait of our type. 

I'm also extremely detailed in writing because it's important that the person who is reading it understand what I am saying and that it's accurate and descriptive of my thoughts. Words and flow matter to me. Structure matters. It is only in the last few years that I have forced myself to use _contractions _in informal communication. 

As far as understanding others or or putting into words your impression of someone, just listen and accept them as they are, as ENFP's famously do. Some "abilities" show really early, and some later. All are unique to the individual. 

I wouldn't be too concerned with divergent tendencies. You might score INTP today, ENFP tomorrow. Just develop yourself and enjoy the qualities that are unique to you.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

"For ex, I definitely don't feel confident or comfortable putting into words my impression of a person"

There's a difference between knowing intuitively the internal makeup of someone at any given point in time and TELLING them it. Seeing the sunny did of a person is valued, as is seeing them for being the best they can be, and is the possibility that you are wrong about their negatives. Ne valued, Ni unvalued, so you put their possibilities before their probabilities. Also, since Se is weak and unvalued, the likelihood of you telling someone you impressions of them in any negative light is low.


----------

